# Leaked-New Weyless for 2004



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

I can't reveal the source, but this is the new Weyless 67 that will be released in the next couple of months. Some major improvements have been made, including the slanted top tube.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

*man thats a knock off!!!*

if u wanted a single pivot bike, wouldn't you buy a Bullit or Haro x.3 or heckler???

anyways its a nice frame but ugly i hope they make it in root beer like bullits


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

finchy said:


> if u wanted a single pivot bike, wouldn't you buy a Bullit or Haro x.3 or heckler???
> 
> anyways its a nice frame but ugly i hope they make it in root beer like bullits


How about Matte Orange . It looks cool, but seriously, other than a few minor differences in the frame it looks identical to a bullit. Then again, if I remember right you could get the older Weyless on supergo for a decent price. I think you were able to get it with a Boxxer for under $1K. So maybe its the budgetted version of a bullit.


----------



## BigBill (Mar 25, 2004)

*Sweet!*

Looks like a bullit, probably rides like a bullit, but I bet it doesnt cost $1300 like a bullit. Looks like a good alternative. Anybody have any experience riding weyless frames? I'm actually in the market for a new FR frame and have been searching high and low for an affordable used heckler or bullit, didnt even think about this option. Might be able to get a NEW weyless for around the same price as a USED bullit. Food for thought...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

finchy said:


> if u wanted a single pivot bike, wouldn't you buy a Bullit or Haro x.3 or heckler???
> 
> anyways its a nice frame but ugly i hope they make it in root beer like bullits


speaking of knock-offs.... the 67 logo looks just like the santa cruz logo at a quick glance.. 

but in the defence of the weyless, it has the ability to run a 12mm thru axle, very unlike the bullit...


----------



## Eagle1 (Feb 21, 2004)

Let's talk about how all of last years bikes were yanked off the floor cause the the tubing Easton spec'd was incorrect so the forward shock mount was breaking the downtube. Not good.

Rumor has it they fixed the tubing spec.

It's worth it to but the whole bike just for the parts and swap out the frame. But I'd say no to buying just the frame.



BigBill said:


> Looks like a bullit, probably rides like a bullit, but I bet it doesnt cost $1300 like a bullit. Looks like a good alternative. Anybody have any experience riding weyless frames? I'm actually in the market for a new FR frame and have been searching high and low for an affordable used heckler or bullit, didnt even think about this option. Might be able to get a NEW weyless for around the same price as a USED bullit. Food for thought...


----------



## ghr7891 (Feb 27, 2004)

Considering the most expensive Weyless frame is currently $695 this one will hopefully stay under $800. Is their a set release date yet?


----------



## Curiouscaptian01 (Jan 19, 2004)

looks cool


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Word is that they should be on the Supergo floor within a couple of months. I've been abusing mine for the past year and a half, and I love the thing. The only real issue I've had, is with the lateral flex in the rear swingarm. This has been addressed by the designer, and the new frame will have a stiffer swingarm. I should be getting my hands on one in a few months. I'll post a review once she arrives. I really dig the army green color. Its kind of hard to see the true shade by the picture.


----------



## fathead (Mar 12, 2004)

*Am I just a Tard?*

No wait don't answer that.

Seriously, I got a weyless 67 last summer (04 model/ dark grey) and have been riding/abusing it since but the Swinger 6 way on mine was mounted oppsite from the picture. ie the piggyback was facing the downtube and not the toptube. I went back and looked at pictures on mtbr reviews and those pics show the shock the same way as the pic in this post.
Would it make any difference? I went ahead and re-mounted the shock but WTF? They can't even ship the frame with the shock mounted right. On the other hand I don't have any cracks in my downtube so maybe I've stumbled on the cure. haha

The frame has actually held up nicely and my only complaint is the rear shock. Some small bump compliance would be nice. I don't like SPV.


----------



## donyel (Feb 15, 2004)

fathead said:


> No wait don't answer that.
> 
> Seriously, I got a weyless 67 last summer (04 model/ dark grey) and have been riding/abusing it since but the Swinger 6 way on mine was mounted oppsite from the picture. ie the piggyback was facing the downtube and not the toptube. I went back and looked at pictures on mtbr reviews and those pics show the shock the same way as the pic in this post.
> Would it make any difference? I went ahead and re-mounted the shock but WTF? They can't even ship the frame with the shock mounted right. On the other hand I don't have any cracks in my downtube so maybe I've stumbled on the cure. haha
> ...


 The mounting position of the shock doesn't affect the performance of the shock (as long as the resevoir isn't hitting into anything when compressed). It can go either way. Also, try running a lower pressure to get more small bump compliance. It's a very tunable shock.


----------



## fathead (Mar 12, 2004)

*Tried lower pressure*

I have tried many diff. settings (including lowest recommended pressure/50 psi) and sought much advice and have never gotten it to feel like some of the shocks on my friends bikes (romic and fox). I have heard and read both views on the subject but I have to agree with those who say SPV involves a real trade off.

Thanx re;shock mounting. I didn't think it would matter just wanted to make sure.
I guess my days of struggling with the hose of the pump are over. It was a real b**ch to adjust the pressure with the shock upside down.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

hmmm....a leaked studio photo of a Weyless posted by someone called Weyvoless.....uhh ya i bet you cant reveal the source...


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

looks like an asx humped a bullit 

but if its rides good and is cheaper than those frames ...
i'll take one ...


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*Weyless riders of the world unite!*

The 67 is a great ride and anybody who doesn't think so either hasn't ridden one or is a bike snob or both. I'm actually hoping mine does break so I can get one of those sweet new ones as a replacement. My only complaint about mine is that I have ZERO standover clearance. But then again, who stands? Here's mine:


----------



## ghr7891 (Feb 27, 2004)

How much did the older 67's cost. That could give us perspective for the new frame.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> I can't reveal the source, but this is the new Weyless 67 that will be released in the next couple of months. Some major improvements have been made, including the slanted top tube.


Cool. Does it come w/ the cracks pre-installed in all the welds or do they let you do that yourself still?


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ever hear of the NRS?*



Padre said:


> Cool. Does it come w/ the cracks pre-installed in all the welds or do they let you do that yourself still?


As I tried explaining to you once before, the first year NRS's all cracked and failed. I personally know of at least 8, including one of my own. Does this make the NRS a bad bike? Considering its immense popularity, I'd have to say that it doesn't. Does it make Giant a bad company? Considering the way they've handles their warranty issues, once again the answer is 'No'.

Yes, it looks like the original 67's are prone to cracking in one area. As far as I'm concerned, that is a design flaw which has been addressed, and since Weyless (Supergo) is warrantying these failures, I don't see a problem.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

ghr7891 said:


> How much did the older 67's cost. That could give us perspective for the new frame.


I paid $595 for my frame, which came with the underrated RS Pro-Deluxe shock. I think the original retail on that frame was $695. They were selling a complete build, including a Manitou Swinger and RS Boxxer Race for somewhere in the neighborhood of $1700 or $1800. And I think they also sold the frame (with RS Pro Deluxe) and Boxxer Race for about $1000.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Now Padre, you're letting your mouth get ahead of your huevos. My frame may have a crack or two, but last I observed, you were wussing out on the big drops on your bullit. Let your riding speak for itself. If you start actually airing out your bullit, and it holds up, then I'll let you run your mouth.


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Zedro you presume too much. My user name was given to me because I have no Huevos, and I ride a Weyless. Don't let the name fool you into thinking I'm in bed with Supergo in any way shape or form. I like their product, and I like their customer service. That's all.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> Now Padre, you're letting your mouth get ahead of your huevos. My frame may have a crack or two, but last I observed, you were wussing out on the big drops on your bullit. Let your riding speak for itself. If you start actually airing out your bullit, and it holds up, then I'll let you run your mouth.


A crack or 2? That's it? I had it pegged at 5 by now....
I prefer to call it "optimized risk assessment" rather "than wussing out."
Good idea. Let's allow my riding, AND yours...speak for itself...
Okay...let's take a very mild rock section on Westridge. A section that most people on this board would call "lame," "wussy," "for girls." While the StinkyOne wouldn't even attempt it at that point in his career, you and I did. I think that I edge you out on this one...I will admit though.. I didn't know it was possible to "roll" something so completely purposed on dropping off it. Are you the one that taught "Rollex" everything he knows? At least the Bullit saw daylight under it's tires... =)


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm diggin this obsession you have with me and my Weyless. Do you have pictures of my whole cycling career catalogued or what? At least I know who to come to now if I ever lose a photograph of myself. You should change your user name to "Single White Male".


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

it's not a bullit clone, it's a super-bullit


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> I'm diggin this obsession you have with me and my Weyless. Do you have pictures of my whole cycling career catalogued or what? At least I know who to come to now if I ever lose a photograph of myself. You should change your user name to "Single White Male".


I like that moniker...
but let's get this straight...you called me out in your post which asked me to put up or shut up... just letting the pics speak for us.
But while we are on the subject...i've got another of you....I don't think it's the Weyless though.. it was your size small Giant NRS-Air that you had fitted w/ a Super Monster or something like that...


----------



## Moriority (Jan 29, 2004)

That thing looks more like a bullit every year. What a fricken rip-off. But it is cheap.


----------



## sub6 (Jan 21, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> speaking of knock-offs.... the 67 logo looks just like the santa cruz logo at a quick glance..


haha, yeah that was the 1st thing I noticed.



Eagle1 said:


> Let's talk about how all of last years bikes were yanked off the floor cause the the tubing Easton spec'd was incorrect so the forward shock mount was breaking the downtube. Not good.


Funny. When the 67 FIRST came out a year or two ago, there was a thread about it on RM - KonaDude pointed out immediately that the shock mount shouldn't be mounted in that spot on a RAD downtube, because it was the weakest spot on the tube. Funny how the people who "designed" the frame didn't seem to notice that small inconsequential detail .....


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Moriority said:


> That thing looks more like a bullit every year. What a fricken rip-off. But it is cheap.


its not like the Bullit is the most original frame design either. Its probably hard not to mimic such a basic configuration


----------



## Moriority (Jan 29, 2004)

That is true. There are a ton of bullit bike rip offs. And SC wasn't the first to use that design. It is just the most popular. And the Weyless looks so much like it in almost every way.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Moriority said:


> That is true. There are a ton of bullit bike rip offs. And SC wasn't the first to use that design. It is just the most popular. And the Weyless looks so much like it in almost every way.


also i believe the manufacturers of the Weyless also used to make Bullits, so maybe that what helps keep the price down too.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

sub6 said:


> Funny how the people who "designed" the frame didn't seem to notice that small inconsequential detail .....


dude, you'd be sick if you knew how alot of bikes in general are 'designed'....


----------



## endo verendo (Jan 13, 2004)

Moriority said:


> That is true. There are a ton of bullit bike rip offs. And SC wasn't the first to use that design. It is just the most popular. And the Weyless looks so much like it in almost every way.


Agreed. How can anything single pivot be considered a knock off? I liked the ano matte black of this years 67 that they took off the market.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

endo verendo said:


> Agreed. How can anything single pivot be considered a knock off?


some people still believe that SC holds a patent on the pivot location on the Bullit. I wonder if this coincides with the belief in the easter bunny and free-trade agreements.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zedro said:


> some people still believe that SC holds a patent on the pivot location on the Bullit. I wonder if this coincides with the belief in the easter bunny and free-trade agreements.


i have to clear this up.....

all single pivot bikes (even those pre-dating santa cruz bikes birth) are bullit knock offs and are being pursued in a class action suit


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i have to clear this up.....
> 
> all single pivot bikes (even those pre-dating santa cruz bikes birth) are bullit knock offs and are being pursued in a class action suit


yes, i hear the inventor of the mechanical pivot is suing evryone in sight....


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Someone once said.............*

"Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery"


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Weyvo...
all this banter has got me thinking....
remember when you mentioned that you'd never actually seen zedro near a bicycle in any photo? i've been thinking about that...
regardless what anyone rides..it's cool to see what folks are doing on bikes and to see photos of them actually riding...
zedro posts a ton...as he kinda has too.. but i don't remember ever seeing any shots of him actually riding... 
Shuntavi posts shots of him actually on a bike.....
even westcoasthucker matches his mad postings with shots of his dirt jumping adventures every once in a while....
what are you thoughts on this?


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

*so political*

i like the way zedro worked in the dig about free trade agreements into all of this. alright, time in ...


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Padre said:


> Hey Weyvo...
> all this banter has got me thinking....
> remember when you mentioned that you'd never actually seen zedro near a bicycle in any photo? i've been thinking about that...
> regardless what anyone rides..it's cool to see what folks are doing on bikes and to see photos of them actually riding...
> zedro posts a ton...as he kinda has too.. but i don't remember ever seeing any shots of him actually riding...


well, i generally dont stop to pose for photos and nor do my friends take the time to shoot them, and i mostly do trails so jump pics arent really in the works.

but if you really need proof that i exist, heres the only pic i have, taken in 1999 (first year DH) from Mt-Tremblant riding my fully stock Giant ATX970 with 80mm JudyCs on the front. I believe that was my first day with full armor and fullface, which i recall was very fortunate timing.

i had a couple of others that probably got lost when i switched OS. But really, is it such a concern?


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

zedro said:


> i had a couple of others that probably got lost when i switched OS. But really, is it such a concern?


Sweet!
It doesn't warrant the "concern" status.. but, you are such a big part of this wacky online "community..yet until now, had been unseen....
I bet that 80mm felt big back then....
Nice shot!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zedro said:


> ........................ taken in 1999 (first year DH) from Mt-Tremblant riding my fully stock Giant ATX970 with 80mm JudyCs on the front. ..................................


hell yeah!!!

go Team Bi-Polar


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

Padre said:


> I bet that 80mm felt big back then....
> Nice shot!


lol, i did think it was the greatest poop until i slapped a '99 5" z1 Dropoff later that year. It was all downhill from there....


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Talking about Bullit clones, how about this one?










From:
https://gallery.consumerreview.com/mtbr/gallery/files/Bullit2.asp

The bike was sold by a BC based sport discount store a couple of years ago with the brand name of "Head" (licensed from the ski company).

I didn't see it for sale last year and it isn't listed on their site now.


----------



## MTBsSd (Jan 12, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Talking about Bullit clones, how about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That one doesn't come with a boxxer


----------



## lastminutebastrd (Jan 30, 2004)

The bullit is just a pro-flex clone


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Moriority said:


> That thing looks more like a bullit every year. What a fricken rip-off. But it is cheap.


Is that bad when SC got their designs originally by just ripping off Haro, Conejo and Mantis ?!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

lastminutebastrd said:


> The bullit is just a pro-flex clone


Yeah, right, a 1989 to 91 proflex maybe, which were the only monoshocks in the family. The rest were cantilever beam bikes.

Let's see, the tazmon was the original santa cruz model, and it was basically a first-gen mantis profloater/nishiki FS-2 ripoff with one element ripped from the boulder defiant / 
gazelle design(the small linkage between the shock shaft and the swingarm, to keep the shock shaft from binding up as the swingarm compressed, because they rigidly fixed the shock to the toptube - boulder located it inside the toptube).

The heckler design followed as a cheaper alternative to the Tazmon and was essentially a rip-off of the Conejo AP/5, the superlight was simply a lightened heckler. As to the bullit, was a beefed up heckler with design elements taken from Haro.


----------



## fonseca (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> yes, i hear the inventor of the mechanical pivot is suing evryone in sight....


Heh.

Sadly, that wouldn't suprise me at all.

Although the inventor would probably end up no better than the patent holder of the hyperlink.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

fonseca said:


> Heh.
> 
> Sadly, that wouldn't suprise me at all.
> 
> Although the inventor would probably end up no better than the patent holder of the hyperlink.


heh, that would be funny, paying a licence fee everytime you passed through the modern virtual doorway. Although the US patents/copyrights are outta control, with AOLs 'You've got mail', Trumps 'You're fired!', and Specialized's 'FSR Link'. Although they wont let patent anything related to perpetual energy, and you'd probably get assasinated even if you could invent it....


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

All said, If I wanted another Bullit, I would buy a used Bullit frame before a new Weyless.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Eagle1 said:


> Let's talk about how all of last years bikes were yanked off the floor cause the the tubing Easton spec'd was incorrect so the forward shock mount was breaking the downtube. Not good.
> 
> Rumor has it they fixed the tubing spec.
> 
> It's worth it to but the whole bike just for the parts and swap out the frame. But I'd say no to buying just the frame.


FYI, Easton didn't spec the wrong tubing the guy at Supergo who oversees the mfg. & design (term used very loosely here) of the bikes did.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

*Have you ridden a Weyless?*



DH40 said:


> All said, If I wanted another Bullit, I would buy a used Bullit frame before a new Weyless.


Have you ridden the Weyless? Because if two bikes ride similarly, I'd generally chose the new one over the used bike - who knows what sort of abuse a used frame has seen?


----------



## fathead (Mar 12, 2004)

*Amen*

With my limited funds I would prefer a warranty to a used (abused?) frame that was made by the "right" manufacturer.
It is really strange to see and run into people who look down on you for only spending 600 or 700 on a frame. when I was coming up in the world of skating and surfing the people with the ultra high dollar equipment (who couldn't ride) and the equipment snobs were the kooks and the ones who tore it up on cheaper equipment got the respect.


----------



## ghr7891 (Feb 27, 2004)

This frame looks nicer, and nicer every minute. I was going to svae for like a year for a bullit and a new fork, but now I could just get this frame and a new fork for like 3/4 the price of a Bullit fame ALONE!


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

*yup ...i was gona save for an asx and get a yeti dj to tide me over till then*



ghr7891 said:


> This frame looks nicer, and nicer every minute. I was going to svae for like a year for a bullit and a new fork, but now I could just get this frame and a new fork for like 3/4 the price of a Bullit fame ALONE!


but if i can get this for WAY less that the asx frame then i'll get on of these instead ...  
by the time i kill it i might be able to afford an asx but if i never kill it then i don't need an asx ...


----------



## ghr7891 (Feb 27, 2004)

Does anyone have an exact release date or pre-order date yet?

I love bringing back old threads


----------



## Weyvoless (Jan 20, 2004)

Based on the last conversation I had with Steve Domihedey of Supergo, it looks like they may be in the Supergo stores some time in June. I just sent him an e-mail the other day to try and get a date out of him. E-mail me, and I'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

Weyvoless said:


> Based on the last conversation I had with Steve Domihedey of Supergo, it looks like they may be in the Supergo stores some time in June. I just sent him an e-mail the other day to try and get a date out of him. E-mail me, and I'll keep you in the loop.


i'd be interested too ...
i think that would be way more fun than the dj i was going to set up ...
should i just keep watching supergos site for further details ?

let me know ...please ...


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> well, i generally dont stop to pose for photos and nor do my friends take the time to shoot them, and i mostly do trails so jump pics arent really in the works.
> 
> but if you really need proof that i exist, heres the only pic i have, taken in 1999 (first year DH) from Mt-Tremblant riding my fully stock Giant ATX970 with 80mm JudyCs on the front. I believe that was my first day with full armor and fullface, which i recall was very fortunate timing.
> 
> i had a couple of others that probably got lost when i switched OS. But really, is it such a concern?


Godamn Zedro that's punker.


----------



## Morpheous (Mar 28, 2006)

*The Phoenix jacker!*



ghr7891 said:


> I love bringing back old threads


:thumbsup: My Weyless 67 still kickin in 2011. (with 650B wheels that fit perfectly!) the new AM.


----------



## dankist4x4 (Jun 26, 2006)

Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!!!!!


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

dankist4x4 said:


> Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!!!!!


what I was thinking


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Holy handlebar rise, Batman!


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

I had this bike for 2 weeks before I knew I had to sell it.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Demodude said:


> Holy handlebar rise, Batman!


 Perfectly acceptable for the 2004 vintage.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

NorKal said:


> Perfectly acceptable for the 2004 vintage.


except that the photo was posted in 2011. same handlebars for 7 years? time for an upgrade!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

it's very cool seeing the old regulars who use to visit the board...maybe it is time for me to pack my bags and leave too...I am a dinasour


----------

